# Residence for EU nationals



## C-M (Oct 25, 2020)

One thing I never quite figured out was the rule around residence for EU nationals. On the face of it, it seems simple. An EU national is deemed resident after 90 days in the country, and depending on the country must register as such e.g. In Spain fill out the EX18. In France, do nothing. 

What is never given is the detail. For example is this 90 days continuously, 90 days in any 6 months, 90 days in a calendar year etc..

Anyhow I'm curious, what is the actual rule in detail? If you have a link to an official source that be great, as I couldn't find even on the Europe.eu website does't really give the details.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

C-M said:


> One thing I never quite figured out was the rule around residence for EU nationals. On the face of it, it seems simple. An EU national is deemed resident after 90 days in the country, and depending on the country must register as such e.g. In Spain fill out the EX18. In France, do nothing.
> 
> What is never given is the detail. For example is this 90 days continuously, 90 days in any 6 months, 90 days in a calendar year etc..
> 
> Anyhow I'm curious, what is the actual rule in detail? If you have a link to an official source that be great, as I couldn't find even on the Europe.eu website does't really give the details.


It's all very clear on the govt website.

If an EU citizen is, or intends to be, in Spain 90 consecutive days/3 months, they are required to register as resident.






PORTAL DE INMIGRACIÓN. Ciudadanos de la Unión Europea


PORTAL DE INMIGRACIÓN - Ministerio de Inclusión, Seguridad Social y Migraciones: Información de interés para ciudadanos de la Unión Europea




extranjeros.inclusion.gob.es


----------



## C-M (Oct 25, 2020)

OK it says the same as everywhere else 'stays exceeding 3 months' - so some people will have a less than 3 months holiday, a few days at home, or in another country, then back for another 3 months either right away or later in the year. 

I suppose it is as straight forward as it looks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

C-M said:


> OK it says the same as everywhere else 'stays exceeding 3 months' - so some people will have a less than 3 months holiday, a few days at home, or in another country, then back for another 3 months either right away or later in the year.
> 
> I suppose it is as straight forward as it looks.


Yes, and there is no intention for Spain to impose the 90-day rule on EU nationals, hence many UK citizens who could live in Spain for years without ever registering as residents. The good all days are now over following Brexit and they have to register if they lived in Spain on 31st December 2021, or leave for good or return home and apply for a visa.


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder if when all the dust has settled those who were granted residence in Spain under the WA (like myself) will be treated as other EU residents, as was originally proposed. ie Could I transfer my Spanish residencia to France? The flexibility would be nice


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jakethepeg said:


> I wonder if when all the dust has settled those who were granted residence in Spain under the WA (like myself) will be treated as other EU residents, as was originally proposed. ie Could I transfer my Spanish residencia to France? The flexibility would be nice


Looking at continuing rows and disagreements between UK and EU since the end of the transition period (e.g. Northern Ireland protocol, fishery, financial services etc), there is no mood to reopen any significant aspects of the WA and EU will only grant onward freedom of movement to the beneficiaries of the WA if there is corresponding benefit to EU citizens in UK under 'settled' status. The answer is there isn't as UK can't grant any further rights and EU citizens already enjoy freedom of movement throughout EU and EEA. Anything that only benefits Brits in EU is of no interest to them. What is more promising is making it easier to obtain residence visa for UK citizens, as it isn't part of the WA and residence visas for third country nationals are a sovereign matter decided individually by EU states. Already it's easier to move to Portugal, Malta or Greece than to Spain.


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

Agree with everything you have said, the UK is like a petulant child which has been granted everything it asked for, and still wants a Unicorn


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

They also have to worry about discrimination of other 3rd world persons who have the same rights as a newly arrived Brit.

The ones (brits) that were here, OK, they have their agreement but to keep moving the goalposts to accommodate them is not correct nor posibly letting this agreement cover new arrivals from the isle; they are 3rd worldlies which would discriminate against others in the same situation. Plenty of time for the ones who were here to do what they needed to become legal.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

What about Irish Nationals?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

conildlf said:


> What about Irish Nationals?


Irish passport holders are EU nationals.


----------



## C-M (Oct 25, 2020)

conildlf said:


> What about Irish Nationals?


They are EU nationals of course. 

I don't know why people randomly started talking about the UK and Brexit. This thread has nothing to do with Brits.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> It's all very clear on the govt website.
> 
> If an EU citizen is, or intends to be, in Spain 90 consecutive days/3 months, they are required to register as resident.
> 
> ...


To apply successfully for residency you will still need to satisfy the requirements for income and healthcare. 

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> To apply successfully for residency you will still need to satisfy the requirements for income and healthcare.
> 
> Steve


Obviously


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> Obviously


Maybe obvious to you xabiaxica but some applicants don't always realise that......it's unusual for you to be sarcastic!!

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> Maybe obvious to you xabiaxica but some applicants don't always realise that......it's unusual for you to be sarcastic!!
> 
> Steve


I can be very sarcastic irl. 

I usually bite my fingers to stop myself on here though!

Must be one of those days!


----------

